# 2006 Outback Refrigerator



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

My Refrigerator is not working. I power it on and after a few minutes the check light comes on. This is both on propane and electricity. Any advise on where to start looking. Or does anyone in Port Mansfield work on these?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

power board behind the fridge would be about all i could think of. acess cover on the back side of rv(its got vents), in there is a black box- board where all the wires go to .you can order one online ppl rv. its easy to replace and around 150 $ i beleive.


----------



## Bigspuds77 (Sep 16, 2009)

I had same problem on a Dometic fridge, and it turned out my battery was bad and would not run 12v controller for fridge....In the end yanked it out and put a 120v fridge in there after almost burning trailer down trying to use propane.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*fridge*

Thanks. I'll try replacing the battery first.


----------



## John Kocurek (Jul 10, 2006)

Also look to see if the vent on the exhaust gas vent is clear, take the inspection plate off and blow air up thru the vent, mud doppers and spider will block the air flow which is real important.


----------

